# Repeaters



## cda (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone requiring radio repeaters in new buildings??

So portable radios work better??

If so any average cost per building or per Sq foot???


----------



## Coug Dad (Oct 13, 2010)

I suggest you contact the Bellevue, Washington Fire Department.  They have the most experience with repeaters and "leaky coax" than any other jurisdiction I have worked with.  The FM is Travis and a FPE there is Mr. Adrian Jones.


----------



## cda (Oct 13, 2010)

Section 510. IFC 2009


----------



## Dr. J (Oct 13, 2010)

Denver has such a requirement as an amendment to the IFC (gotta love how Denver officially amends the code and publishes policies).

SECTION 915

RADIO ENHANCEMENT SYSTEM

915.1 Radio Enhancement System for underground buildings. All underground buildings shall comply with

Department of Safety Radio Enhancement Systems (RES) requirements as defined in IFCA Section 907.2.12.3.3.

915.2 Radio Enhancement System for buildings exceeding 50,000 square feet of building area. All buildings

exceeding 50,000 total square feet of floor area shall comply with Department of Safety Radio Enhancement Systems

(RES) requirements as defined in IFCA Section 907.2.12.3.3.

The Department of Safety radio frequency range—800 MHz to 870 MHz—shall operate effectively throughout the

structure at a radio control channel signal level of no less than -100 dBm at 90% or more of the locations measured within

each grid area. Equivalently, the service area reliability shall be 90% or greater on each floor of the structure and parking

levels.

Upon completion of major construction and prior to occupancy of the building, radio acceptance testing by Denver Fire

Department Technicians or technicians with appropriate knowledge and training who are licensed by the Denver Fire

Department shall be performed.

Exception:

Where an RES is not installed at time of construction, an empty two-inch (2”) vertical metallic raceway or conduit

shall be provided near each required stairway enclosure and in each elevator lobby. Where the radio signal

coverage does not comply with provisions of Sections 915.2 and 907.2.12.3.3, the 2” empty conduits shall be used

for installation of RES. Installation of RES shall be completed prior to issuance of the Certificate of Occupancy.

This is being enhanced for the next go-around of code adoption/amendment, and may have a retroactive requirement.

Sorry, but I don't have a good budget number for you.  I do know that it's a huge "it depends".  Many times, all that is needed is a passive antenna system such as "Leaky Coax", not necessarily a powered repeater.


----------



## Dr. J (Oct 13, 2010)

Link to the Denver Amendments for further info (see amende IFC section 907.2.12.3.3)


----------

